# Black Warrior



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Call backs to the third in the Derby. 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,15,16,18,20,23,24  

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

What is Jason's #???

GO NITRO, GO!

FOM


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> What is Jason's #???
> 
> GO NITRO, GO!
> 
> FOM


*# 24*


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

24 -Jason Escalera


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*update*

*I talked to Jason on the phone and he said the first and second series were combined. Both being doubles, fairly tight. One mark was around 375yds. He told me several dogs had done very well on the test. Nitro had a small hunt on one of the 4. 

Thats all I know for now.

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*update*

*Call backs to the fourth in the Derby.

1,4,5,6,8,11,15,16,20,24

Third was a corner cutter onto a point, back into the water, and then to land.
Double with a 125 yd swim on the go bird.   

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

GO NITRO GO!  You too Jason.

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*placements*

*Placements in the derby are as follows:

1st- Cash- Sonny Free
2nd-Kayla- Moody
3rd- Tina- Paula Horsely
4th- Fax- Sheridn
RJ- Nettie- Rick Mock
Jams: Nitro- Escalara, Veta- Harston, Abby- Watson, Monty- Mosher, Champ- Lawrence.

Congratz to all, Way to go Jason and Nitro!!!!!!  

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

GOOD JOB JASON AND NITRO!!!  

FOM


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO JASON AND NITRO(all of 14 months old)  

And to Jeremiah Harston and Veta

Tim


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open still has a lot of dogs to run in the morning (first series). Quad with two retired. Out of order flyer.


John


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks every one. Nitro did great was sitting really nice until the last bird. Placements were real tight 2nd through RJ. The need some seperation somewhere and Nitro decided to do it on the last bird. stayed in the water but hooked the gun and had a hunt . So their it is He has a bright future in front of him i am so happy with his performance kept up with some good dogs. I am real happy thank u.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

any news in open


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any news on Qual or Open ???? Anybody have results????


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Update from the open. Large open. 101 entries. 22 to water blind. 9 to last series. 

1. Goldie- Dave Mosher.
2. Bo - Maronge
3?
4. Minnie- Kemp.

Jams that I know of - Ozzie- Kemp. Blew- Moody.   

Don't know who placed third. 

AM running last series now. 

Gene


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Big Congrats Gene! :wink:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any Q or Am. placements ???


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Only Q placements I know is Bobby Smith got a second.

AM results I heard are Jimmie Darnell won. Kip Kemp got a 2nd or 3rd don't know which dog. Gwen Jones got a RJ with Tyra. 
Someone else can fill in the gaps and make any corrections. 

Another jam for open is Riley owned by Butch Gregory. Was also told Dan Devos got 3rd in the open but don't know which dog. 

Gene


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard Dan DeVos placed third in the Open (don't know which dog)

Am:

Jimmie Darnell and Diamond (qualifies her for the National)
Kippie Kemp with Mini
Dick Kaiser with Rae
Jimmie Darnell with China
rj..Gwen Jones with Raven
jam Jimmie Darnell with Cane
not sure about the other jams

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
________
vaporizer affiliate program


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Jimmie Darnell won the Am. I think the other places went to Gwenn Jones and Dick Kaiser. Oh yeah, I think Kippy aka Mr. Munch got a piece of the pie.


John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> Blew- Moody.
> 
> 
> Gene


Great way to get Blew QAA. Open JAM for the two year old!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmie Darnell and Diamond!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie....


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Jimmie and Debbie! WOW. Three dogs in the last series and ribbons for all, and one a blue! That is AWESOME!

Tim


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats Jimmie. Did you take any names while you were kicking a**?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to David Maronge and Bo on the Open 2nd.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Dan Devo's 3rd*

Dan Devo's Placed third with 

FTCH Reaction Abby Dixie. Owned by Richard Inculet.

My Dog Maggie's Littermate....Way to Go Abbey...Dan and Richard!!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Gar is right about Dan getting 3rd with Abbey in Open -- Team Baypoint also took 1st, 3rd, 4th, and RJAM in Qualifying -- so a great weekend for Baypoint dogs -- congrats to Dan and Gloria -- and of course to the owners -- maybe one day soon the "little guy" will join the rest of the "big dogs" in a similar fashion


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

does anyone have any names for those Q placements? I went out in the 3rd  :lol:


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

In Qual the Baypoint dogs placing were as follows:
1st -- Duit #40????
3rd -- Silk #19
4th -- Soleil #3????
RJAM -- Cortez #42


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: blackwarrior*



Fast Woody said:


> Am:
> 
> Jimmie Darnell and Diamond (qualifies her for the National)
> Kippie Kemp with Mini
> ...


Nice job, guys!   

Now Kippy, about those "other plans" you have for June... :roll:


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*Team Darnell and Camp Kemp*

I have got to tell you. We have all been taken to school by TEAM DARNELL and are ready students for CAMP KEMP. Jimmy and Debbie, along with Kippy; have shown us what it is like to be successful and to do it consistantly. What a training program they have and what dedication.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Team Darnell and Camp Kemp*



Gwen Jones said:


> I have got to tell you. We have all been taken to school by TEAM DARNELL and are ready students for CAMP KEMP. Jimmy and Debbie, along with Kippy; have shown us what it is like to be successful and to do it consistantly. What a training program they have and what dedication.


Gwen it was a pleasure running under u and pete. U guys had some real nice set ups and let the dogs play them selves to the end.


----------

